

Killer at 70,000 Feet - bond
http://www.airspacemag.com/military-aviation/Killer-at-70000-Feet.html

======
pwg
Single page link for those who prefer not to read the article chopped up into
five separate pages:

[http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?expire=&tit...](http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?expire=&title=Killer+at+70%2C000+Feet+|+Military+Aviation+|+Air+%26+Space+Magazine&urlID=473477465&action=cpt&partnerID=285322&cid=141914903&fb=Y&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.airspacemag.com%2Fmilitary-
aviation%2FKiller-at-70000-Feet.html)

